# Gender of shrimp



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

What determines the gender of RCS?

I mean like in endlers and some other fishes, its temperture dependent devlopment but how about in RCS?

My first ever prego shrimp had some babies a while ago, and I think they are all male. Its been about 2 months so i do believe they are adults now


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Are they starting to turn red yet?
If you post some pics we can confirm it for you.
Also, the most visible shrimp are the males as they swim around looking for females. The females tend to be more concerned with hiding and eating.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

sure, it seems they are all swimming and out in the open. im going to try to get a good pic of them


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

2 month old female RCS should be or should be close to being saddled too.


----------

